# New Guide License ???



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought Fly Guides had to be licensed anyways :?: :?: :?:

"A group of employees from Utah fly shops and outfitters are working on creating a Utah Fishing Guide license. They are meeting to discuss what qualifications would have to be met to get a license and what the process will be for making it happen."

For the full article:

http://tinyurl.com/3zqdt8o


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nope just outfitters. Any monkey can be a" guide" including me.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Really ??? I did not know this for some odd reason I thought you had to get a license and be insured. Huh I guess you learn something new every day.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Soon as you set foot in a raft or driftboat you need to have a boatmans license, lots of hoops permits, first aid and of course insurance. Fishing guides SHOULD have some first aid training, and getting folks on to the fish is a big++++ :O•-:


----------

